# Transplanting Norway Spruce



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

I have some Norways that I would like to transplant but haven't gotten around to doing it yet. Well they have budded out with new growth and I am wondering when would be the best time to move them? Can I wait for the new growth to mature? I really don't want to wait until fall or next spring. BTW they are around 18-24 inches tall, and I would be able to water them whenever necessary.


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

Wow tough one - I think I'd wait - at least until the new growth has color matched the rest of the tree - I'd be afraid of shocking them just now - 


ferg....


----------



## sadworld (Aug 4, 2003)

call a nursery to be sure but i was told they could be planted anytime as long as they are transplanted with their dirt ball around the roots....


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I replanted some on the 4th of July a few years ago they did fine.I was told it was OK by some and it would kill them by others I took my chances..I was told to water them 3 times a week also after planting water them real good to wash dirt around the roots to get the air out ..I guess flip a coin


----------



## clc900 (Jul 19, 2005)

Old farmers rule is: only transplant if the the month your doing so has an R in it


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

I have moved them in June. It was successfull because I kept a good root ball and watered them every few days. If you can't water them, I would wait until next spring when they are dormant. Don't move them in the fall, the roots can die from hard freezes if the ground is not settled.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

chevyjam2001 said:


> I have some Norways that I would like to transplant but haven't gotten around to doing it yet. Well they have budded out with new growth and I am wondering when would be the best time to move them? Can I wait for the new growth to mature? I really don't want to wait until fall or next spring. BTW they are around 18-24 inches tall, and I would be able to water them whenever necessary.


It depends on how large of a tree they are, if they are under 4' you shouldn't have a problem.... just dig a large root ball on them... say 24'' or so...
nothing smaller than that....
be for you move them , water them in very well... then spade a round them, let them set for a day or so then water and transplant.....

if larger than 4' don't move untill the new growth has hardend off and has set new buds for the following year.... this can normally be done late July or the 1st couple weeks of August.... but make sure you water them before you trans-plant them......
good luck...
If you have any other questions PM me....
I have worked in the green industry for years.... mainly for rewholesale nurseries....

Rob


----------



## RIVERAT (Feb 2, 2007)

CJ,

Any good nursery man will tell you to at least wait until the new growth hardens off before planting, and that would be my advice to you.

Even at that, you're still going to have to do more watering than you otherwise would have to do in a normal spring planting time frame.

April 10-20 has worked best for us, incurring the least amount of transplant shock. Good luck.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I just did a spruce last week. 4ft tall. Took as much root ball as possible and soaked it every day. new growth did wilt slightly during the mid day period, but perked up after watering the foliage and roots. Last couple of days it never wilted. soaking it every other day now.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I never even thought to water them before transplanting but it does make sense to give them a little reserve built up. I will do my best to time it with some rain in the forecast.


----------

